# XM Microchannels



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM 120, XM Live, will be put to some good use in the comming weeks

6/20-6/22 - Summer Channel
7/3-7/5 - Uncle Sam Channel


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> XM 120, XM Live, will be put to some good use in the comming weeks
> 
> 6/20-6/22 - Summer Channel


Cool, er, Hot!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Another microchannel for 120 to celebrate Black Music Month.

Fade...To...Black


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been listening to Uncle Sam since the end of the Yankees game, awesome channel, XM did a great job programming this microchannel. I hope they bring it back next year!


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

The America Channel on 10 isn't bad either...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

America is probably sticking to it's format playing classic country but more Patriotic songs. 120 is playing a wide variety of Patriotic music, along with some oddball stuff a la Special X. Lots of great stuff I’ve never heard before. Right now Madonna's version of American Pie is being played. I never even new she did a cover of the song, hell I've only heard maybe three of her songs in my life, but this sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Lets hope they do Halloween music on channel 120 this year. Ever since Special X went off years ago they did not have any Halloween music. Cinemagic did not count and is a annoying channel with them playing horror movie sounds and then playing clips from a movie over and over again. That is why I don't like that channel. I want to just listen to movie soundtracks and not have to keep hearing dialog from the movie. If I want that I will watch the movie. Anyway lets see what happens in October.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We can always hope  I listened to MC's Sounds Of The Season during Halloween last year. It was pretty much traditional Halloween music, Purple People Eater, Ghostbusters, Monster Mash, Twilight Zone theme with some goofy stuff thrown in. Can't wait to see if XM will do anything and if so, what will it be like.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Another one...

9/1-9/3 - Car-B-Q


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For Halloween music on XM...

10/29-11/1 - Igor


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

News Years Eve on XM 120. Already up on XM Radio Online.

12/30-1/1 - Party City


----------

